# I control the weather.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Not really. But it's been cold enough to build some good ice around here. About 15" in some places. So, I put my ice fishing stuff in the back of my old '97 Ford Ranger. We're expecting warm weather now. A low tonight of -15Â° tonight. A high near 40Â° on Saturday. Just before Christmas we went almost a week with lows in the -10Â° to -18Â° range. I put my ice fishing stuff in the back of my Ranger. Five days later, we hit 43Â°. I'm taking my fishing stuff out of my Ranger until I'm ready to go.:facepalm:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We made a lot of ice here the last 15 days or so. One rutted place full of water on Christmas day is so solid now I drove the over 8000 pound tractor thru there yesterday and never even cracked the ice.
Still would not drive on the ice yet even with a snow mobile.

 Al


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Went pass one of the local lakes yesterday - spotty open water and at least 3 people out there fishing on what ice there was. Looked like they walked out there as there were a couple of trucks along side the road.

Me, I wouldn't walk on any ice knowing there was open water within stone thowin distance.... :hand:


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Our 15 acre pond is froze over and so is the little pond. Would love fish one of those big northern lakes when froze over. Reminds me of grumpy old men. Lol


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Our 15 acre pond is froze over and so is the little pond. Would love fish one of those big northern lakes when froze over. Reminds me of grumpy old men. Lol


grab your thermals and come on over 

there are even some places that rent big shanties with bunks in them that they take you out and you sped a few days they will bring you fresh bait and food every day and drive you back off when your ready to leave 

here is one such place several came up on a Google search of green lake shanty rentals http://www.greenlakefishing.com/greenlakefishing/
we talked about doing this a few times ,but we are always to busy to find the time , last year we had great ice and I spent half the winter running to wrestling tournaments on weekends 

that and rabbit hunting is open through till the middle of February and indoor archery league no time for cabin fever


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I would never drive on the ice. When other people drive their trucks out there, I'll walk. Something about old fat guys (ME) and thin ice. They just don't go together.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Was in Teens and Lower Twenties today. I told my wifes Boss it would be a Good Day for Cold Water Rescue Training. He said it was too cold ound:

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Went to Minnesota in 2001 to spend a week with daughters family snowmobiling. We stayed at *Viking Bay Resort* Miltona MN. in a house with every thing except the food, they would even palace a ice shanty on the lake for us and the guy made a point every morning to catch us before we took off to see if we wanted it.
I would highly recommend them as a winter vacation destination.
Most ice shanty's here in Michigan are just a bit larger than a small deer blind.
Ones in Minnesota were as big as travel trailer with crank up wheels, some may have had hrydrlic wheels on them.

 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I have been to Minnesota and, no, wait. I live in Minnesota. Never mind. I need to go fishing. Cabin fever.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

I do control the weather. I wash my car and in an hour starts raining


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Lol buddy


----------

